# موقــــــع أتوقع أن يعجبكم بإذن الله



## awadelrahman (22 أكتوبر 2007)

موقع عن التحكم، لا أملك الوقت الكافي للتفصيل، :3: 
لمعلومات أكثر زوروا الموقع على الرابط:


www.pacontrol.com


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (22 أكتوبر 2007)

جزااااااااااااك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (23 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله كل خير أخي الكريم على هذا الموقع الرائع, فعلاً تم تصفح الموقع وبه العديد من الشروح عن انظمة التحكم وغيرها الكثير
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
وتقبل تحياتي :7: 
وسلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته​


----------



## awadelrahman (23 أكتوبر 2007)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

